# Finally Got a new "Used" Boat!



## Lake Boy (May 14, 2012)

Well congrats on the new boat.Welcome to the club.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes gave my advice but didn’t say congratulations. You will enjoy it for sure.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks fellas, got lots to learn still on all the fancy gadgets but gives me something to nerd out on too while I wait to start testing the real deal on open water.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

any pics of your new boat?


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

aacosta said:


> any pics of your new boat?



























These are from seller. Don’t have my own yet. He was prepping it yesterday from 2 of shots. The full view is from his listing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks well taken care of


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

Very nice
Enjoy


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Far cry from that yak I met you on!


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet looking Lund. I’m from Rochester also if ya ever need any help with things. I got the same motor. Maintenance and winterizing stuff is easy.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Have a plan on how to tow it home if for some reason the trailer lights don't work and your original plan was to pull it back in the dark.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice, Congrats!


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Congratulations on your new boat. If I had to guess you probably paid about $28,000 for that boat. 

I have bought 3 boats in Wisconsin, and I haven't heard of a trailer title or a motor title. As someone else stated, their is no WI plates for trailers. So just bring it home without a trailer plate. Across IL, IN, and MI boundaries. 

1) Compare the HIN on the boat to the title
2) Make sure the Title name matches the sellers drivers license, make sure he signs the titles, and leave the purchase amounts blank if at all possible
3) Make sure the engine runs, and then that the rpms on the dial move when you move the throttle on muffs (but not over 2500-3000 rpm. Also put a multimeter on the starting battery before you start (12.4-12.7 V) and while it is running (13.1 at idle). This will confirm that your gauges work, as well as your alternator works. 
4) Bring a grease gun
5) Bring a jack
6) Bring an air compressor
7) Bring a breaker bar and multiple socket sizes....3/4", 13/16", 7/8" for removing your trailer tires. 
8) Make sure you have a 1 7/8" ball, and a 2" ball, along with a wrench to change it. 
9) Do not run with a cover on the boat. Most trailer covers are not "trailerable" and they will tear pretty quickly about 55 mph. 
10) Do not run home over 65 mph. 60 mph is better. 
11) Make sure your center window is closed when driving. 

By the way, where are you picking it up in Wisconsin?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

One more thing - check to see how old the batteries are. I found out the hard way that older batteries will still take a charge and show that they are fully charged, but they get weaker and cause your electronics to draw higher amps. I fried a perfectly good trolling motor because of that. If the batteries are 5+ years old, spend a few hundred more and replace them!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice looking rig. I would never buy a motorized boat from a private Seller without being able to run it first. I just wouldn't.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

chednhy said:


> Sweet looking Lund. I’m from Rochester also if ya ever need any help with things. I got the same motor. Maintenance and winterizing stuff is easy.


Thanks for the offer, I'll bookmark this as might take ya up on that end of season!


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Shoeman said:


> Far cry from that yak I met you on!


I'm not sure that was me, but thank you!! (haven't been on a yak in a longgggg time)


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

piketroller said:


> Have a plan on how to tow it home if for some reason the trailer lights don't work and your original plan was to pull it back in the dark.


Thanks PT, I'll be coming back in Daylight - My inlaws live 1 hr away in ILL


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Fishndude said:


> Nice looking rig. I would never buy a motorized boat from a private Seller without being able to run it first. I just wouldn't.


Yep, I hear ya....I may be posting in 3 wks B*tch*ng and ruing my mistake....but don't think so...I've had nothing but positive experience with the seller. He's been sending me all kinds of details on what/how he cares for the boat. Seller is an engineer and business executive...not saying that means something special just that he has been great from the get go. We shall see!


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks CrawlerHarness - All good tips, I have most of those covered and a couple new ones that are helpful, thanks! It's outside Kenosha..


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Mike said:


> One more thing - check to see how old the batteries are. I found out the hard way that older batteries will still take a charge and show that they are fully charged, but they get weaker and cause your electronics to draw higher amps. I fried a perfectly good trolling motor because of that. If the batteries are 5+ years old, spend a few hundred more and replace them!


Thanks Mike, 3 AGM Group 31 Batteries 1.5 Year Old.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Jiw275 said:


> A heat gun works well for removing stickers. Followed up with Goof Off for stickers/decals.


Also a hair dryer gets them warm enough to remove.(My wife’s)


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

FishManDan said:


> Congratulations you will love it. Gosh that will be a long time away from your new girl on spring break without her.


FishMan, Totally Agree....was already ruminating about that....HOWEVER....I love Salt Water fishing...and will be doing plenty of that down in the Gulf...So it's a waiting game I will accept.


----------

